# I think my penis has shrunk wtf?! help



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi..... lol... I had thoughts of this some time ago like 3 months when a girl I got with like 2/3 years ago said to me, I swear your penis has shrunken? are you alright?. This got me worried lol so got the ruler out (yes i'm 13 years old again) and WTF? i've lost like over an 1"? ..... from what I last measure, when I was probs 15-17, cant really remember, dunno why but recently it's been cropping up on my mind.

I'm not really that bothered in all honestly just more confused to why...

I haven't done any supplements over then creatine, whey, jack3d/nos xplode/GT and your standard vitamins, omega 3s etc.

Any thoughts :S?!, bit strange i know...


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Perhaps your changing gender, has your voice gone up an octave or two? :whistling:


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Hahhahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahhahaaaaaaaaaaaaaa this is awesome. Dude I feel for you thats bad.


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Looks like your going to need a strap on mate :lol:


----------



## rocky666 (Jul 9, 2009)

lol its the stimulants that do it ephedrine jack3d no xplode. Its only temporary though.Stop the stims and you will be fine.


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

any mans worst nightmare right there


----------



## 9inchesofheaven (Apr 8, 2011)

May I recommend the following?


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

you 100% sure rock666?, if so thats pretty ****in lame cus I LOVE JACK3D and other stimulates and i've just noticed the this ruler is 16.5cm so it's not all bad, thought i'd lost alot more then an inch for 10 minutes there.. , since when do they make 16.5cm rulers.. jesus what the hell?


----------



## Omega321 (Dec 21, 2009)

I actually thinking the same thing... I think maybe I got bad blood circulation or high blood pressure it's fine after a Viagra soo I dunno just feels like 70% unless I have a Viagra


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

The geranamine in Jack3d. Beta agonists cause shrinkage, in a similar way to chronic speed users have serious shrinkage. There maybe a little lag before it comes back.

As an aside, beta agonists are used to counter priapism (painful unrelenting errections) in the first instance when people turn up at hospital.

J


----------



## rocky666 (Jul 9, 2009)

yes mate im sure. It doesnt affect everyone but if i take a stim product i can forget about sex later it causes shrinkage aswell. Come off for a week and you should see an improvement.


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Sorry how do you know do you measure often?


----------



## totalwar (Jan 19, 2011)

so dose jack3d make it skrink?

only been useing it a few weeks if it dose then going to stop


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

likes like you should be hanging those weights from the old chappy rather than lifting them !


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

NickDuffy said:


> you 100% sure rock666?, if so thats pretty ****in lame cus I LOVE JACK3D and other stimulates and i've just noticed the this ruler is 6.5cm so it's not all bad, thought i'd lost alot more then an inch for 10 minutes there.. , since when do they make 6.5cm rulers.. jesus what the hell?


6.5cm and thats not to bad lol


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Is it cold where you are peewee? Try turning the heating up and measure again


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

Do all stimulates like JACK3D do this?, thanks btw i'll cut it off 10 days before holiday although i'll be on MT2 so probs be horny as ****, (HOPEFULLY)


----------



## Jack92 (Aug 23, 2010)

rocky666 said:


> lol its the stimulants that do it ephedrine jack3d no xplode. Its only temporary though.Stop the stims and you will be fine.


i second that


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

i hope your not planning a Journal with progress pic's


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

16.5  , thought you googled that in inches for a second then realised you put cm  LOL


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

NickDuffy said:


> 16.5  , thought you googled that in inches for a second then realised you put cm  LOL


i just googled it you poor bugger :lol:


----------



## w3lly (Dec 15, 2008)

Don't forget hes a lost a inch uhan...

16.5cm = 6.5" poor bugger.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Id be fcuked if i lost an inch lol.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Id be fcuked if i lost an inch lol.


Or maybe not:lol:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

hahahaha this has gotta be a level! I sometimes get worried after a session on class As when my cocks the size of a wotsit but it does grow back so its all good lol!!


----------



## rocky666 (Jul 9, 2009)

guys can we get something straight. Stims causes shrinkage but only for the day you use it. Some of the above post makes me think people are thinking there gona lose an inch everytime that take a stim. Its a temporary side effect.


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

LOL, guess the stats are you then.. yeh under an inch but as you'd all most likely know thats still all good! , interesting stuff did wonder what stimulates do your to your penis as I still actually think JACK3D is like taking speed, which gives you a 'wizzy willy'


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

ANGLIK said:


> Or maybe not:lol:


Correct lol. I would resemble a woman lol.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

w3lly said:


> Don't forget hes a lost a inch uhan...
> 
> 16.5cm = 6.5" poor bugger.


he said the ruler he used was 16.5cm 

never said how long his wang is or was lol


----------



## SASUK (May 17, 2011)

this thread made my day lol the threads on UK-M never cease to amuse, i feel for you but yeah stims like those in Jack3d will have this type of effect  its only temporary though so nothing to worry about


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

Yeah I had some stims yesterday & the mrs wanted it & I lost about 10% compression in the cylinder.


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)




----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

First of all, are you measureing it erect?

Second, It can differ slightly in length depends how horny you are, or how much blood you get pumping.

Try pushing it down while holding the bottom only that should help.  Gives me an extra 1/2 and inch that. 7..to 7 1/2 before i get any dodgy comments. :lol:


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Fullhouse said:


>


Can't help but wonder why you want to see his penis :confused1: :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

BlitzAcez said:


> First of all, are you measureing it erect?
> 
> Second, It can differ slightly in length depends how horny you are, or how much blood you get pumping.
> 
> Try pushing it down while holding the bottom only that should help.  Gives me an extra 1/2 and inch that. 7..to 7 1/2 before i get any dodgy comments. :lol:


I KNEW i had a small one, the missus keeps saying its ok, but its smaller than what evryone one of you has saind in here LOL!.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

maybe u just got hairier dude. try trimming ur pubes back and u might find that long lost inch


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)




----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Fullhouse said:


>


Theres already quite a few kn0bs on the board


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

kieren1234 said:


> I KNEW i had a small one, the missus keeps saying its ok, but its smaller than what evryone one of you has saind in here LOL!.


Anything over 5 is gonna do the job in reality. Anything over 8 is gonna hurt to much, in general i'm sure theres loads of KFC buckets out there.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

BlitzAcez said:


> Can't help but wonder why you want to see his penis :confused1: :lol:


Its a bodybuilding forum and its his love muscle, may be a link.....


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

BlitzAcez said:


> Anything over 5 is gonna do the job in reality. Anything over 8 is gonna hurt to much.


Nope, your making me feel worse.............. LOL, just kidding............or am i...........


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

BlitzAcez said:


> Anything over 5 is gonna do the job in reality. Anything over 8 is gonna hurt to much.


is that your first date rule


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

All about having a strong girth with ya length all girls have always said that to me a 9' pencil dick is no good!


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

uhan said:


> is that your first date rule


I just remembered what females said to me, sounds like it came from my own experience. it didn't. HONEST! :lol:

I was so careful on my previous post haha


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

BlitzAcez said:


> Anything over 5 is gonna do the job in reality. Anything over 8 is gonna hurt to much, in general i'm sure theres loads of KFC buckets out there.


Anything under 5 and you will need a middle finger like ET and a tongue like a lizard


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

BlitzAcez said:


> Can't help but wonder why you want to see his penis :confused1: :lol:


Just the missing inch


----------



## rocky666 (Jul 9, 2009)

my fat mate used to say to women ive only got a 3 incher but when you got 20 stone drilling it in it makes all the difference!


----------



## massiccio (Nov 17, 2010)

9inchesofheaven said:


> May I recommend the following?


I bought one for fun, used while on boldenone cycle , filled up all the spaces in 3-4 weeks. Not kidding. A blood builder, with blood expanders, NO suppl (arginine or any good)

+ vacuum pump = good fun.

I'm now saving up for a hyperbaric chamber.


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

rocky666 said:


> guys can we get something straight. Stims causes shrinkage but only for the day you use it. Some of the above post makes me think people are thinking there gona lose an inch everytime that take a stim. Its a temporary side effect.


The shrinkage can take considerably longer in people who use beta agonists daily for long periods of time eg( 6mn+ ),



NickDuffy said:


> Do all stimulates like JACK3D do this?, thanks btw i'll cut it off 10 days before holiday although i'll be on MT2 so probs be horny as ****, (HOPEFULLY)


Any of the b2 adrenoceptor agonist will do this eg( ephedrine, clenbuterol, geranamine, amphetamine, meth amphetamine, etc ). The strength of the effect and the duration of the effect will vary depending on the particular agent, the dose, and will vary from person to person.

J


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

Did she shriek when she see it on the flop, or was you erect? I doubt your penis has shrunk, just sounds like your getting more 'timid' erections than when you was a real man..., sorry, i mean when everything was in working order. Could be stress, lack of rest, over use of stims, diet. Go see the doc

Onwards and upwards :bounce:


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

I woke up after a heavy night out in a friends house once, I was still mortal in the morning, ran upstairs to the toilet had to take my top off as was sick on it - was freezing, she ran me a bath and I got in my GOD!! I nearly cried at the size of my cock, it must have been 1.5 inches! Was sooooooo cold, doesn't help that there was no hot water!!! I wanted to actually cry! But it did return to normal later on


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Your penile shrinkage is 100% down to your erection quality. As with mine there can be up to 3/4 of an inch in length and about 0.250 in girth difference between an EQ of 7 to that of 9.

If you want to strengthen your EQ then I would suggest doing kegels (200 per day) and trust me you will see a massive difference is EQ within a week or two.

To kegel, the muscle used to kegel is the pelvic floor muscle, try tensing hard to stop peeing mid flow, that's the muscle!

Contract this muscle for 3 seconds and release for 3 then repeat, doing 100-200 daily, don't snigger boys, this works!!!

I have an EQ of no less then 9 now, ever...Your misses would love it...


----------



## ryan67 (May 4, 2011)

The wee cry for help at the end of the title cracks me up


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

You lot care far too much about length of penis haha, if your a complete donkey at shagging someone, it doesn't matter how big / small your cock is...


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

9inchesofheaven said:


> May I recommend the following?


Do they actually work? My mate reckons he has added a solid inch and some thickness to his cock, from simply getting

it used to bigger erections all the time it actually becomes bigger he says, i certainly wouldn't mind another inch on my cock


----------



## deep85 (Aug 11, 2010)

NickDuffy said:


> you 100% sure rock666?, if so thats pretty ****in lame cus I LOVE JACK3D and other stimulates and i've just noticed the this ruler is 16.5cm so it's not all bad, thought i'd lost alot more then an inch for 10 minutes there.. , since when do they make 16.5cm rulers.. jesus what the hell?


stims cause your penis to shrink, 100%, no experence of jack3d but i no epehdrine causes mine to shrink


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

deep85 said:


> stims cause your penis to shrink, 100%, no experence of jack3d but i no epehdrine causes mine to shrink


Try bombing a gram of Amphetamines :scared:

And if you do, don't pull a random girl and try to have sex :no:


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

You might also be dehydrated from stims, this is usually the cause of shrinkage, or, Billy Willy as my wreck head mates call it!!


----------



## maverick1888 (Feb 9, 2011)

Rocky u jumped in 2 early should have kept it going lol


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Raptor said:


> Do they actually work? My mate reckons he has added a solid inch and some thickness to his cock, from simply getting
> 
> it used to bigger erections all the time it actually becomes bigger he says, i certainly wouldn't mind another inch on my cock


Have a look at this

http://www.bathmate.co.uk/


----------



## massiccio (Nov 17, 2010)

Raptor said:


> Do they actually work? My mate reckons he has added a solid inch and some thickness to his cock, from simply getting
> 
> it used to bigger erections all the time it actually becomes bigger he says, i certainly wouldn't mind another inch on my cock


 They do have some utility, a bit like FST7 training program . But going trought the routine is boring, silly stupid , either on your own, or in presence of the missus.

Better have a can of beer on the sofa in front of the tv , with the ms. than pull out one of those and start vaccuming away !

A better option IMO would be doing it in microcycles, with synthol.

3-4 cycles of 50 ml and vigorous pumping , for two weeks, then let settle , and repeat in 2-3 months


----------



## narraboth (Jul 25, 2010)

a medical point of view is, without sugeory, nothing will increase your real penis size after teenage, and nothing will shrink your penis either. it's either not erect enough so it looks smaller, or it's streched so it looks bigger, but the tissue is all the same.

stop worrying and stop trying strange methods.


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Id be fcuked if i lost an inch lol.


i'd have a clit if i lost an inch!


----------



## massiccio (Nov 17, 2010)

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x304rh_real-steel-penis_fun


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

geeby112 said:


> Have a look at this
> 
> http://www.bathmate.co.uk/


Lol unless i knew it would work i wouldn't bother, im happy with my size now but an extra inch would be good


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

massiccio said:


> They do have some utility, a bit like FST7 training program . But going trought the routine is boring, silly stupid , either on your own, or in presence of the missus.
> 
> Better have a can of beer on the sofa in front of the tv , with the ms. than pull out one of those and start vaccuming away !
> 
> ...


Lol synthol in your cock? Thats madness


----------



## narraboth (Jul 25, 2010)

massiccio said:


> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x304rh_real-steel-penis_fun


with great shame, this clip was taken in my country. (I even know where the road is)

there are many cases of 'penis broken' (actually serious tissue injure) in my country caused by this.... crazy people.


----------



## massiccio (Nov 17, 2010)

what about bees and wasp sting? twice a week ? wouldn't that work a bit like caverjet, but last longer?


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt; (Jan 4, 2007)

6.5 cm, thats only 2 and a half inches, poor bugger, you dont want that shrinking..


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

geeby112 said:


> Have a look at this
> 
> http://www.bathmate.co.uk/


That might work if you do it 20 mins every day but I bet as soon as you stop doing that it goes back to normal. Who wants to sit in the bath fannying around with one of them every day?


----------



## massiccio (Nov 17, 2010)

Raptor said:


> Lol synthol in your cock? Thats madness


Imma try it , when a bit older , 55 or aboots. No much to loose " the greg valentino of the penis world" maybe I get invited at "this morning" to show it to the country. For breakfast


----------



## narraboth (Jul 25, 2010)

massiccio said:


> what about bees and wasp sting? twice a week ? wouldn't that work a bit like caverjet, but last longer?


Sounds like a good idea, but what's the reason you pump up your penis? you are going to use it right?

how can it be fun to use a (painfully) swollen penis in intercourse?

anyway, welcome travel to taiwan; we don't only have man who can lift 70kgs with his penis, but also have woman who can blow off candlelight with her virgina (and open a bottle too).


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

> 6.5 cm' date=' thats only 2 and a half inches, poor bugger, you dont want that shrinking..  [/quote']
> 
> Lol i know, i remember mine being 8cm hard when i was 10


----------



## massiccio (Nov 17, 2010)

narraboth said:


> Sounds like a good idea, but what's the reason you pump up your penis? you are going to use it right?
> 
> how can it be fun to use a (painfully) swollen penis in intercourse?
> 
> anyway, welcome travel to taiwan; we don't only have man who can lift 70kgs with his penis, but also have woman who can blow off candlelight with her virgina (and open a bottle too).


I wanna go in TV and show it off to the country. For breakfast.

We have women that blow off a candle with the ar$e , in Liguria. Parrrrp . And plenty bottle openers


----------



## narraboth (Jul 25, 2010)

massiccio said:


> I wanna go in TV and show it off to the country. For breakfast.
> 
> We have women that blow off a candle with the ar$e , in Liguria. Parrrrp . And plenty bottle openers


LOL

I'm afraid that you won't be allowed to show the freaky meat anytime before 11pm.

the more chance is i will see you in porn, mainly gay porn.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

narraboth said:


> with great shame, this clip was taken in my country. (I even know where the road is)
> 
> there are many cases of 'penis broken' (actually serious tissue injure) in my country caused by this.... crazy people.


Lol im not surprised, pulling a truck with your cock ha


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

shut up moaning and grow a pair


----------



## welshman (May 22, 2008)

I lose about an inch when on Jack3d, fortunately only in girth though :innocent:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

massiccio said:


> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x304rh_real-steel-penis_fun


didnt know robert downey jr did documentaries too .


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

thread of the month!!!


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

welshman said:


> I lose about an inch when on Jack3d, fortunately only in girth though :innocent:


ROFL, fortunately? I think i'd be much more concerned about losing a inch on girth than length ROFL?, thats madness.


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

NATTY FTW! Whoop! *helicopters


----------



## Corby (Jun 18, 2008)

Come to think of it, my c0ck seems to have lost some length, and I've been on jack3d for about a month now. My back never used to hurt when I piped myself off, but it does now, looks like I'll have get the 2 bottom ribs removed, stretching and yoga just doesn't cut it anymore! x


----------



## massiccio (Nov 17, 2010)

:thumbup1: :bounce:



narraboth said:


> LOL
> 
> I'm afraid that you won't be allowed to show the freaky meat anytime before 11pm.
> 
> the more chance is i will see you in porn, mainly gay porn.


Oh... I wasn't aware of that . Thanks for opening my eyes on gay porn content....

 :whistling:


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

This threads awesome :thumb:


----------



## JusNoGood (Apr 4, 2011)

big ste said:


> This threads awesome :thumb:


Yea, again UK-M makes me laugh so much I have tears running down by cheeks. Sod America...God bless Uk-M and all that ride her :grin:


----------



## LukeVTS (Dec 7, 2008)

I feel for you mate. If I lost an inch it'd be pointing inwards.


----------



## narraboth (Jul 25, 2010)

massiccio said:


> :thumbup1: :bounce:
> 
> Oh... I wasn't aware of that . Thanks for opening my eyes on gay porn content....


I think you will make a fortune, they need muscle guy + big cock.

ANYWAY

if you are interested in hanging 150kgs down there or pulling a truck, you are very welcome to go to my country to learn that.

I can show you where the chi-kun centre is, and bring you to hospital if your penis break to two pieces lol


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

U might just b getting fat !!!!


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

BlitzAcez said:


> That might work if you do it 20 mins every day but I bet as soon as you stop doing that it goes back to normal. Who wants to sit in the bath fannying around with one of them every day?


Ha it does work 

15 mins EOD, i tend to take time in shower anyway so while hair has ahem conditioner in why stand there wasting time


----------



## Gadgy (May 8, 2011)

If you fatter then you were that could cause you to lose some length


----------

